# The Beast Starts Weightlifting



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I'm on a right path now as far as lifting and routines, diets, rest and technique go so this is a new journal to follow new goals. Don't call me Monstar 

Diet is being cleaned up, it'll be low carb, moderate fat and high protein until I reach my goal weight or BF%.

I've found a routine to work from for the next few months to a year depending on my success with it. It's loose enough for me to adjust things according to my strengths and weaknesses. I bought it off of ironmind.com.

Workouts will be 3 times a week with cardio inbetween. Depending on time limits I may have to take 1 workout and spread it over 2 days but that's not the goal right now.

Also, I have't had time to visit everyone's journals on a regular basis and I feel bad for that. With my new job will hopefully come more time. It won't be everyday but I'll definately have at least 2 days a week to check everyone's journals!!

Alright, here we go...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

WooHoo!  New journal for Roc!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Session 1, Week 1*

This is the routine for the next 4 weeks. It's 3 times a week. Higher volume but the intensity is way down and really working on technique.

*HPS-*
45 x 5
55 x 5
65 x (3 sets)

*HPC-*
65 x 5 (2 sets)
70 x 5
75 x 5
85 x 5

*CDL-*
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3

*PP-*
65 x 5
70 x 5
75 x 5
80 x 5 (2 sets)

*FS, heels on a 10lb weight-*
65 x 5 (2 sets)
85 x 5 (2 sets)

*OHS, heels on a 10lb weight-*
35 x 5
40 x 5 (2 sets)

*BP-*
135 x 10
155 x 8
175 x 6

Great w/o, took about 1hour. It really gave me a chance and time to focus on form and help with flexibility.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 27, 2005)

nice man keep at it  good luck with your new routine/dieting plan


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Roc, can you point me to a good place to start learning these lifts?  I know I can cull through the posts, but I thought you might save me some time.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome my Friend, thanks for the Legend at the bottom, I was completely lost LOL!!! You know I'll be along with Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh sure, stick the magic decoder words in your signature so I can't find them.   Fortunately Arch left me a clue.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 27, 2005)

Come on MonStar... Don't you have enough journals already?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2005)

Good luck with the new journal mang.  Ironmind is a great site; I'm sure the routine will do well for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> This is the routine for the next 4 weeks. It's 3 times a week. Higher volume but the intensity is way down and really working on technique.
> 
> *HPS-*
> 45 x 5
> ...



Hey Rocco , good luck man  

One question,,,  when you do the FS and OHS what height heels do you wear ? and isn't it kind of dangerous to wear them on a weight plate ? Do the people in the gym give you funny looks ?   LOL Just kidding ya man .   Good to see ya got a plan and you're working it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oh sure, stick the magic decoder words in your signature so I can't find them.   Fortunately Arch left me a clue.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope this is the best year yet dude!  I wish you luck.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Rocco.  Be safe!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Rocco 

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Rocco


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

hey...the BEAST has a new journal!! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS BABY!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone, hope you all had a great New Years as well!!!

I had to work, but that was the last holiday I'm working! Started my new job yesterday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Week 1 W/O 1*

Starting it over again since I had about a week of no gym activity.

*HPS-*
45 x 5
55 x 5
65 x 5 (3 sets)

*HPC-*
65 x 5
75 x 5 (2 sets)
85 x 5 (2 sets)

*CD&L-*
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3 (2 sets)

*FS-*
65 x 5
85 x 5
95 x 5
105 x 5
115 x 5

*OHS-*
45 x 5
50 x 5
55 x 5

Form is coming along. Rick came and watched me a bit and helped with some things.

I'm able to go much deeper in the FS and OHS now also!!! Although my legs are killing me today.

I'm also switching the program up a bit also. Instead of Mon, Wed, Fri...I'm splitting the w/o to pulling and legs Mon, Shoulders and Back and Abs Tue, Wed off, repeat.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Yo Rocco... watch me pull a rabbit outta my .... ahem... hat!!
How's it goin... buuurdy!?!?!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

So how's the new w/o treat'n ya Rock.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope you enjoy your new job more than the old one....let us know how it went!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Roc!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice wo Rocco 



> Form is coming along. Rick came and watched me a bit and helped with some things.
> 
> I'm able to go much deeper in the FS and OHS now also!!! Although my legs are killing me today.
> 
> I'm also switching the program up a bit also. Instead of Mon, Wed, Fri...I'm splitting the w/o to pulling and legs Mon, Shoulders and Back and Abs Tue, Wed off, repeat.



Congrats on the form /depth   Way to keep the bod guessing


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Lookin' good sir.  Have the oly lifts given your joints anything to complain about thus far?


----------

